# High Risk Tuberculosis countries (X Ray required)



## Hfaistos (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's a list of High Risk Countries regarding Tuberculosis (Tb). 

If you're from one of these you will be asked for an X Ray.

http://www.uws.ac.uk/schoolsdepts/ICT/documents/GPregisterandmap2.pdf

TUBERCULOSIS “HIGH RISK” COUNTRIES



> Afghanistan
> Albania
> Algeria
> American Samoa
> ...


*Definition of high-risk/low-risk country**
“High Incidence” areas are defined as areas with reported or estimated incidence of ≥ 20 cases of TB per 100,000 population.
"High Prevalence" areas are defined as areas with reported or estimated prevalence of ≥ 20 cases of TB per 100,000 population.

High Risk - Students from \countries with either high incidence or high prevalence MUST be tested.

“Low Incidence” areas are defined as areas with reported or estimated incidence of ≤ 20 cases of TB per 100,000 population.
"Low Prevalence" areas are defined as areas with reported or estimated prevalence of ≥ 20 cases of TB per 100,000 population.

Low Risk -Students from countries with low incidence AND low prevalence are not required to be tested.

*Source: World Health Organization (For future updates, refer to http://apps.who.int/ghodata/?vid=510)


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Not sure what your point is? I'm from the UK but needed to undergo an X-Ray and full medical...


----------



## Hfaistos (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure what your point is either 

I thought having the list here could be useful for those preparing the paperwork for their Visa application. 

Or it might interest those wondering why some people get the X Ray requirement and some other people don't.

Or some people might find interesting to know (like me) that the X Ray requirement is directly related to Tb screening.

I don't think I said that being from a low risk country makes you exempt from the Health requirements, surely they also look at your occupation and perhaps other factors.

Anyway, If of no use I'm quite happy for this thread to fade into oblivion.


----------



## BeachSearcher (Jul 21, 2013)

Why is the Dominican Rep in red????


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You realise this thread is 5 years old?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> You realise this thread is 5 years old?


At the risk of sounding like a pedantic (actually you already know that I am one lol) three and a half  ..... but still you are right


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> At the risk of sounding like a pedantic (actually you already know that I am one lol) three and a half  ..... but still you are right


:boxing: :tongue:


----------

